# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  Empathy for / getting attached to  inanimate objects?

## Antidote

As I child I entertained the idea that my toys were were alive, conscious and could be hurt by being neglected or mistreated. I made sure to seat them in comfortable parts of my room and not on cold or hard surfaces. I'm also sentimental and get attached to things easily (have trouble throwing out or giving certain things away). I don't know if that's related.

----------


## life

i used to care about my possessions, but since i lost someone very important to me people matter, inanimate objects dont, thats not to say things with sentimental value dont matter e.g. teddy bears, favorite clothes, photos etc

----------


## Otherside

I still have a lot of toys from when I was little stacked on top of my wardrobe. Nobody uses them, and they're just collecting dust...gonna have to take them over to the charity shop one day.

----------


## WintersTale

Sounds pretty common. I used to have a stuffed animal who I treated like an actual pet...this was before I got real cats.  ::):

----------


## VickieKitties

My best friends are stuffed animals, interacting with humans doesn't typically result in 'friendship' for me.

----------


## Arcadia

I still feel this way a lot of the time.  I know, intellectually, that it's silly, but I still haven't grown out of it.

----------


## ashes

Yup, it happens to me. It's silly and childish, but I love my stuffed animals for the comfort they provide me and I treat them as if they're sentient. I need to own living pets, desperately. 

Oh, I'm also a huge hoarder but it's not out of 'empathy' at all (I think that tangible items are the best ways to preserve memories).

----------

